# 811 remote



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi:
Just to know if you guys could help me. This is my problem: tried to make my remote to work with my receiver but I can't. My tv works fine. I have tried to change the remote address with no luck. It doesn't power up my receiver either. I went to a friends house and there the remote works fine with his 811. I'm using a 510 remote until I resolve this issue. Called Dish, did what they told me but I'm in the same place. Can any one help me? Thanks guys.


----------



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you still have the UHF antenna plugged into the back of the 811? because those remotes only put out UHF for the Sat receiver, no infared. if still no luck see if your friends 811 remote will work your 811, if so buy a remote from ebay, you can get them for next to nothing. hope this helps.

Rob


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Hypno toad said:


> Do you still have the UHF antenna plugged into the back of the 811? because those remotes only put out UHF for the Sat receiver, no infared. if still no luck see if your friends 811 remote will work your 811, if so buy a remote from ebay, you can get them for next to nothing. hope this helps.
> 
> Rob


I have tried with my friend 811 remote and still have the same problem. His remote is brand new. Thanks for answering.


----------



## jsuboh (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi,

My 811 remote works fine with my receiver - so the statement that it only puts out RF is not 100%, in fact you wouldn't have the TV, VCR and AUX button on the remote. First of all, what receiver do you have? (If it is a Sony, you have to change the mode that the receiver is in - depending on the model.)


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

jsuboh said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 811 remote works fine with my receiver - so the statement that it only puts out RF is not 100%, in fact you wouldn't have the TV, VCR and AUX button on the remote. First of all, what receiver do you have? (If it is a Sony, you have to change the mode that the receiver is in - depending on the model.)


Is not my stereo that doesn't work with the remote, is my 811. The tv power up fine with the 811 remote but not the 811 itself. As i said I can't power up it. The antenna is fine in place like the manual says. Thanks.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

The UHF Pro8.0 remote outputs Satellite mode in UHF mode only. All other functions on the 8.0 Pro are IR.

Forgive me for asking for some clarification, I just spent all day on a plane..... Are you having an issue with a Dish 811 UHFPro8.0 remote controlling an 811, or an AV Receiver?

Or is it a Universal Remote not controlling the 811?

Sorry, I'm too tired to reread at this time. 

From "Skimming" this thread, it sounds to me like your receivers remote address is not matching the remote address the UHF Pro8.0 remote is set to.

Press your "Sys Info" button on the Front of your 811 receiver. Look under "Remote Address" What number is listed?

Remember that number....Then....

Hold down "Sat" on your remote until all mode buttons flash, then type the number from above, then press the "#" button.

You just retaught your remote address. It is important to press "Sys Info" on the 811 front panel. Do not use the "Sys info" button on the remote.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> The UHF Pro8.0 remote outputs Satellite mode in UHF mode only. All other functions on the 8.0 Pro are IR.
> 
> Forgive me for asking for some clarification, I just spent all day on a plane..... Are you having an issue with a Dish 811 UHFPro8.0 remote controlling an 811, or an AV Receiver?
> 
> ...


That's the issue. With the 811 remote I can control my tv, but I can power up my 811. Did everything you said and it doesn't work. I checked the antenna and everything else and is a no,no. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

prsat, are your MFigueroa? I saw your post at DBS Forum.... 

Can you press any of the buttons on the 811 Receiver itself and does any button respond?

Does the 811 power up?

If it does please hit sys info on the receiver itself, not the remote.... If the buttons do not respond, and the 811 has power, it is possible the 811's front panel controls are locked out. The ability to lock out the front panel is in the Setup Menu.

So please try this.... you said a 510 remote worked? Use that remote, while the 811 and TV are on, and hit the "Skip Back" button. Did the System Information screen appear?

While this screen is still visible, grab your 811 remote, press the sat button 1 time, then hit the Record button on the 811's remote. Did the Remote address listed at the bottom of your TV screen change? Does the 811 remote now work? If not, check the Remotes antenna one more time. On the back of the 811, there are two remote RF ports. One is marked 8VSB, and the other is just marked "Ant". Make sure your little silver antenna is not in the port marked 8VSB.

We can probably help you, we just need more information and your patience.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> prsat, are your MFigueroa? I saw your post at DBS Forum....
> 
> Can you press any of the buttons on the 811 Receiver itself and does any button respond?
> 
> ...


Yes I'm prsat. Tried everything as you told me and doesn't work. I may have hire some Witches,jjajajajaja. Well I'm doing fine with the 510 remote but eats me what's going on with this remote. Thanks Jason.


----------



## jarvantgroup (Mar 24, 2006)

prsat said:


> Yes I'm prsat. Tried everything as you told me and doesn't work. I may have hire some Witches,jjajajajaja. Well I'm doing fine with the 510 remote but eats me what's going on with this remote. Thanks Jason.


Over the years, I've replaced more than a few remotes with faulty buttons. I guess something moves out of place beneath the buttons. Some customers' number buttons don't work, power buttons, select button or any of the sat, TV, VCR, AUX buttons. It is said that moisture and oils from the hands work their way under the buttons and damage the circuitry beneath. I'd say its time to purchase a new remote. I'm ruling out a problem with the rcvr since you said that other remotes work okay with your 811. :icon_cool


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

jarvantgroup said:


> Over the years, I've replaced more than a few remotes with faulty buttons. I guess something moves out of place beneath the buttons. Some customers' number buttons don't work, power buttons, select button or any of the sat, TV, VCR, AUX buttons. It is said that moisture and oils from the hands work their way under the buttons and damage the circuitry beneath. I'd say its time to purchase a new remote. I'm ruling out a problem with the rcvr since you said that other remotes work okay with your 811. :icon_cool


He also stated in the other thread that the remote worked fine with his friend's 811. So since the 510's *IR *remote works, this tells me there is an issue with the *UHF Pro *module on the receiver. Either the antenna or the module itself.

Therefore I do suggest an express-exchange of the receiver itself.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> He also stated in the other thread that the remote worked fine with his friend's 811. So since the 510's *IR *remote works, this tells me there is an issue with the *UHF Pro *module on the receiver. Either the antenna or the module itself.
> 
> Therefore I do suggest an express-exchange of the receiver itself.


I'll continue to use the 510 remote for good. Changed the uhf module with no luck. The 510 is doing the job so I give up the 8.0 pro remotes. Have 3 of them now on the shelf. Thanks guys for all your help.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

prsat said:


> I'll continue to use the 510 remote for good. Changed the uhf module with no luck. The 510 is doing the job so I give up the 8.0 pro remotes. Have 3 of them now on the shelf. Thanks guys for all your help.


It is impossible for you to change the UHF module as it is built into the motherboard. The last statement was circuitry, not address related.


----------



## prsat (Jan 9, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> It is impossible for you to change the UHF module as it is built into the motherboard. The last statement was circuitry, not address related.


I was talking about a little board that holds the antenna. A tech guy here in PR in the Dish store check it with a spare one that he had. The result: it doesn't work. But as I said I before I'll "died" with the 510 remote. Thx.:nono:


----------

